# Plant points



## PeterE (Feb 9, 2010)

I know it probably says this somewhere obvious and I missed it, but what are plant points? They seem to be going up each time I post, and I am wondering what they are. Thanks


----------



## Nymsley (Mar 24, 2009)

First answer I found:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/site-feedback/32602-plant-points.html

I can't tell if its active or not. APC has some weird stuff in it like the APC Store that sells plastic plants


----------

